# Paying the Help To Watch Me Work



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ever wonder why some guys work alone???? Against my better judgement, I hired a friend for three days last week. I needed to get ahead of schedule. The pay was very generous for three 9 hour days. He was paid in cash bills. Yes, I was stupid and no W/C etc. 

He is an old friend and I should have fired him after half a day. He really needed the money and I thought I needed the help. Whenever I instruct him on what to do, then go start doing something myself, he would stop what he was doing and watch me work!!!!:furious: He would not hand me a tool unless specifically asked to do so. This is while he is standing there staring at me and doing nothing!!! NEVER again will I hire someone even a cash side deal. NEVER!!! Why can't some guys stay on task??? TO make money and get things done takes efficient work habbits and MOVEMENT while constantly thinking about what is next and what tools and materials to have in place.


I found a whole new meaning of pissed off while I was screwing a lid while he is standing there looking at me. He says to me, hey stop and look over here. See this header, does that look like yellow pine to you, or white pine????

I have been an employee before in other careers and have been in work situations where I have worked with others. There have been guys I've worked with where we bring out the best in each other. Ever turn around to go get something and the other guy already has it and is handing it to you???? Ever do the same for someone else??? When two or more people are both engaged in what they are doing a rythem develops and **** gets done!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Is your friend an experienced drywaller? Did you explain to him when you hired him the importance of staying busy? That sounds like something a person should already know But, I'm amazed at the people I hire who think this is like factory work show up put in your time and go home. I have fired many guys for having that attitude. Friend or not you should have set the record straight on what you expect.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Is your friend an experienced drywaller? Did you explain to him when you hired him the importance of staying busy? That sounds like something a person should already know But, I'm amazed at the people I hire who think this is like factory work show up put in your time and go home. I have fired many guys for having that attitude. Friend or not you should have set the record straight on what you expect.


 

I explained that we have to make some production. Yes, a grown adult should already know these things. Since he is a friend, I decided to NEVER hire him again and take a beating on this. He did not seem to understand that nothing gets done unless someone is doing it. I would have had to talk to him as if he was a child to get through to him. At one point, while I was working he tried to start up na conversation about how my lift is designed. No, he is not an experienced dryawller. He is ,however an experienced jack of all trades and built his own home. It took him forever. In what universe is it acceptable to stand there and watch the guy who is paying you do the work. If two guys are going to take turns watching eachother work, what is the second guy there for? Waste two minutes 30 times a day, and you lost an hour.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> I explained that we have to make some production. Yes, a grown adult should already know these things. Since he is a friend, I decided to NEVER hire him again and take a beating on this. He did not seem to understand that nothing gets done unless someone is doing it. I would have had to talk to him as if he was a child to get through to him. At one point, while I was working he tried to start up na conversation about how my lift is designed. No, he is not an experienced dryawller. He is ,however an experienced jack of all trades and built his own home. It took him forever. In what universe is it acceptable to stand there and watch the guy who is paying you do the work. If two guys are going to take turns watching eachother work, what is the second guy there for? Waste two minutes 30 times a day, and you lost an hour.


The dilemma you were in is exactly why I will never hire friends or family. (except my sons) If that were a stranger they would not have made it past lunch on the first day. Sometimes when you hire friends they think they are there to hangout like you were watching tv somewhere. And some people just have horrible work ethic and need to be spoken to like a child. Next time you hire someone tell them you will discuss pay after the first day of work and pay what they are worth.
However if you value your friendship then you are forced to take the hit on this one. Hope it didn't cost you to much.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> The dilemma you were in is exactly why I will never hire friends or family. (except my sons) If that were a stranger they would not have made it past lunch on the first day. Sometimes when you hire friends they think they are there to hangout like you were watching tv somewhere. And some people just have horrible work ethic and need to be spoken to like a child. Next time you hire someone tell them you will discuss pay after the first day of work and pay what they are worth.
> However if you value your friendship then you are forced to take the hit on this one. Hope it didn't cost you to much.


 I will absorb the loss and move on. It won't hurt me in the WHOLE scheme of things. It is amazing how some guys get it and some don't! Like I said I have worked with some guys in various endevours, and you become a well oiled machine, each one anticipating what to do next and what is needed.The you find someone who does not understand PRODUCTION.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I work alone for these reasons and many more, Your employe gets all the money over time, Health insurances, Holiday pay, Sick days, extra tools, Its not worth it, been there done all that, It really sucks, Its worse than having the pressure of to much work and customer demands, And they ruin or damage your expensive gear you have worked hard for. Customers call becouse they want you, Who ever you hire they wont do it or care about there work as much as you, But when they make a mistake and the owner sees it then its you that gets the finger pointed at, You can say it was your worker but its still you fixing it, at your expense. If you get a clock watcher as you describe then its totally pointless, They should be in a factory, or supermarket.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> The . Next time you hire someone tell them you will discuss pay after the first day of work and pay what they are worth.
> .


 
A guy told me once,,,"I like to pay a man what he's worth",,,, of course i told him,,,,

"Heck, I can't live off THAT,,, i got to have some money !!!!!!!"


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> A guy told me once,,,"I like to pay a man what he's worth",,,, of course i told him,,,,
> 
> "Heck, I can't live off THAT,,, i got to have some money !!!!!!!"


 The problem with most guys is that they believe their worth 3 times as much as they really are


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> The problem with most guys is that they believe their worth 3 times as much as they really are


How much is a professional drywaller worth in Indiana?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Cratter said:


> How much is a professional drywaller worth in Indiana?


 Employees vary greatly. The highest paid employee I ever had was 18 per hour. 
The average is between 11 and 15
What's the story in Grand Forks


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

It is the guys that understand that they are only there to make me money who are worth the most.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Employees vary greatly. The highest paid employee I ever had was 18 per hour.
> The average is between 11 and 15
> What's the story in Grand Forks


Fifty year old foreman with too much drywall experience $25 or so.

Good tapers start at about $14-$16.

Buck raise every year or two.

That's how it was at my old work. Seems tapers plateau around $20. hard to get anymore than that around here.

Our unemployment is only like 3.5% so there is not a large pool of workers to choose from. Might be why they get a lil more around here? If your good you can "shop around" the economy hasn't slowed here. Still building like crazy. In a town of 60,000. 3-4 36 plex apartments going up ever year. We are averaging a new hotel or two ever year. I don't know this might be the norm. The Olive Garden and Ruby Tuesdays are set to open soon...Grand Forks has arrived! ha Oh yeah Lots of it is thanks to the strong Canadian dollar. They flood our city. Manitoba plates everywhere. Winnipeg (about 750,000 people?) is two hours away.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

If I was to pay 20 an hour he would have to be running a second crew for me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I found a whole new meaning of pissed off while I was screwing a lid while he is standing there looking at me. He says to me, hey stop and look over here. See this header, does that look like yellow pine to you, or white pine????


I read this post in the morning, and you had me wondering all day at work.

Was it white or yellow pine:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I read this post in the morning, and you had me wondering all day at work.
> 
> Was it white or yellow pine:whistling2:


Don't make a chit...There both green!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a guy ask me the other day why I don't hire a kid to help me out.

I started going down the list....it was a long list. It would be nice to not have to turn down work, but all the people who call me want ME to do the work. Like cazna said, no one else cares as much about my reputation/standards as I do.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I read this post in the morning, and you had me wondering all day at work.
> 
> Was it white or yellow pine:whistling2:


 

I think it was spruce. Damn you, focus on what you are getting paid to do! After two hours I should have given a hundred bucks and told him to get lost. The bitch of it is that he's a friend??????? Maybe not.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I think it was spruce. Damn you, focus on what you are getting paid to do! After two hours I should have given a hundred bucks and told him to get lost. The bitch of it is that he's a friend??????? Maybe not.


Hiring friends sucks. They are your friends, so they like to talk, like it's a party or something. And then, when they turn out to be worth less than you offered you feel bad telling them so, so you choose to take the hit yourself (and NOT ask them to help next time)


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Hiring friends sucks. They are your friends, so they like to talk, like it's a party or something. And then, when they turn out to be worth less than you offered you feel bad telling them so, so you choose to take the hit yourself (and NOT ask them to help next time)







Yes, that is what I did. What really galls me however is that he must have thought it was OK to not only be a slug, but to distract me as well. The money he was offered did not fall out of the sky. How can a guy htink he is helpfull when he looks around the room and tries to start a conversation about irrelevant objects.

Talking while working can actually help production, IMO, if both guys are hustling at the same time. It can keep a healthy rythem going. It's kinda like listening to music or talk radio while working. I like Michael Savage and Phil Hendrie.

I have done things with other guys, not only drywall. When I have worked with someone who is "in the zone" it seems that both guys can help bring out the best in eachother's production. Hanging drywall can be like doing a jigsaw puzzle with big pieces and you can feed off eachother's momentum.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Hiring friends sucks. They are your friends, so they like to talk, like it's a party or something. And then, when they turn out to be worth less than you offered you feel bad telling them so, so you choose to take the hit yourself (and NOT ask them to help next time)


Well there's something worse than hiring friends , then having to tell them they suck. It's called your own flesh and blood, a thing that's called your SON:blink:

He called me up the other week wanting work. This is a person we would back charge a nickle for every screw that he would miss coating. Were talking 1st coat here , a black screw on a white sheet. Sometimes his nickles (missed screws) would add up to 3 or 4 cases of beer:blink:

I had to nicely tell him, son you SUCK:furious:

What can I say, he takes after his mother:whistling2:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well there's something worse than hiring friends , then having to tell them they suck. It's called your own flesh and blood, a thing that's called your SON:blink:
> 
> He called me up the other week wanting work. This is a person we would back charge a nickle for every screw that he would miss coating. Were talking 1st coat here , a black screw on a white sheet. Sometimes his nickles (missed screws) would add up to 3 or 4 cases of beer:blink:
> 
> ...


 

If a guy is not determined, he can't do good drywall work, family or not. I never did drywall as a helper. That meant it was ALL on me. When a guy is responsible for the entire job from start to finish he has to fix his own screw ups and learns real quick not to screw up. When a guy is just "responsible" for one step in the process, it is different!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

One trait I have noticed in drywall and the other construction trades is that guys who think they are "smart" are the worst. I am talking here about guys with educations who got into a construction trade as a second or third career. They think every thing is so easy. "Hey, you just have to smear some mud on and sand it, it ain't rocket science!" I've known some absolute idiots who screw up every part of their lives, but are pure artists in there trade. And, they can work a ten plus hour day, stay on task, and not complain about it!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> If a guy is not determined, he can't do good drywall work, family or not. I never did drywall as a helper. That meant it was ALL on me. When a guy is responsible for the entire job from start to finish he has to fix his own screw ups and learns real quick not to screw up. When a guy is just "responsible" for one step in the process, it is different!


I don't get what you mean by one step in the process is different, and weather a guy was self taught or taught. Being self taught sounds more scary to me anyhow. There's good and bad workers, just the way it's always been in life. Some make better coaches than players.

As for my son, he was around when I ran a crew of guys, He had the bosses son's attitude if you know what I mean. You guys do the work, and I'll look after the money and management types.

He had plenty of opportunities, but no matter how much rope you gave him, he always hung himself with it.

So honestly, I just wrote him off as being too much like his mother, who is my ex lazy  wife


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

i see. he didnt work up to your level in three day. but thats no reason to dismiss him as your friend. find someone else to teach part time. maybe someone from a church group, so someone else has a phyc or ethical control on em. relieve you of an additional burden. just give the cash next time- the money went out anyway. its an idea-take care- harve


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

harvey randall said:


> i see. he didnt work up to your level in three day. but thats no reason to dismiss him as your friend. find someone else to teach part time. maybe someone from a church group, so someone else has a phyc or ethical control on em. relieve you of an additional burden. just give the cash next time- the money went out anyway. its an idea-take care- harve


 
No, no help ever again. It was not a matter of a level of expectation. He would look around and find anything in the room to discuss - anything to distract from working and giving me something for his pay. My production was a little LOWER than working by myself. I cannot believe his audacity. It would be one thing if he tried, but what he did was insane. He built his own house, it only took him over 5 years and it still isn't finished! BTW, he has not worked in 11 years. He had all the time in the world!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*idiots or what ever*

i grok-we are a unique lot. FINISHERS. dictionary say a lot about that word. only person stay with tapeing- same personae cant get tortured into telling. so whats the problem ?-cry me a river-build me a bridge, and get over it..........he aint you. most people dont have the intell. to do a tape job. ergo this forum. breath. take care brother. being this dissipoint in someone that cant not wont-CANT is waste of life time. harve.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

In my neck of the woods a Cat D7 was used as a spread Cat, to spread gravel for the logging roads. I guess you spread mud.

Anyways we are not all created equal. Many people are simply not used to the work ethic that happens on many construction sites. You obviously have a faster pace at work than your friend. Some of us are fortunate to have been raised with a good work ethic, getting that either from a father or maybe other guys on the job site. Thats a good thing. Your friend didn't catch on to that and so be it, don't hire him again. I have friends like that as well that I find almost totally useless at doing a lot of things and accept them for what they are but never expect to get any work out of them. Some people are better at bull****ting than working!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*teach a kid*

my dad stick his head in the window- say youi need to teach a kid. take the labor off you. i said problem is need to teaCH EM how to work first. and their parents missed that boat. harve.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> In my neck of the woods a Cat D7 was used as a spread Cat, to spread gravel for the logging roads. I guess you spread mud.
> 
> Anyways we are not all created equal. Many people are simply not used to the work ethic that happens on many construction sites. You obviously have a faster pace at work than your friend. Some of us are fortunate to have been raised with a good work ethic, getting that either from a father or maybe other guys on the job site. Thats a good thing. Your friend didn't catch on to that and so be it, don't hire him again. I have friends like that as well that I find almost totally useless at doing a lot of things and accept them for what they are but never expect to get any work out of them. Some people are better at bull****ting than working!


 


Because I choose to keep him as a friend, I must not ever have him do work for me. He is a good friend to sit around and BS with. My pace of work is nothing unusually fast fo professional tradesman. When I work, I may actually appear slow. There is no reason to make a 100 yard dash out of it. Every move is deliberate and I am always thinking about many steps ahead. The focus is on efficiency of movement. I am not, however, thinking about how my drywall lift is designed, what kind of wood the header in a room is made of, or how the drywall screws are manufactured. I am focused on the job at hand. I do not get government subsidies and must be PRODUCTIVE to earn a living!

Many of the my generation, early 40's and younger, have such short attention spans. Is it something in the food supply??? Or how many of us were raised. I know a guy in his late seventies still building houses who can work 20 year olds into the ground. Everything he does is well thought out to create efficiency in movement. When he is working, he is working and is FOCUSED on wht he is doing. Many of the 40 and under crowd don't have an attention span.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Because I choose to keep him as a friend, I must not ever have him do work for me. He is a good friend to sit around and BS with. My pace of work is nothing unusually fast fo professional tradesman. When I work, I may actually appear slow. There is no reason to make a 100 yard dash out of it. Every move is deliberate and I am always thinking about many steps ahead. The focus is on efficiency of movement. I am not, however, thinking about how my drywall lift is designed, what kind of wood the header in a room is made of, or how the drywall screws are manufactured. I am focused on the job at hand. I do not get government subsidies and must be PRODUCTIVE to earn a living!
> 
> Many of the my generation, early 40's and younger, have such short attention spans. Is it something in the food supply??? Or how many of us were raised. I know a guy in his late seventies still building houses who can work 20 year olds into the ground. Everything he does is well thought out to create efficiency in movement. When he is working, he is working and is FOCUSED on wht he is doing. Many of the 40 and under crowd don't have an attention span.


You know, I'm part of the age group you're mentioning and I think that we should....

....what was I talking about?:whistling2: Ooooo, look at the pretty butterfly!


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know what was worse for me hiring a friend that had no clue or hiring a friend that was a journeyman in the trade...

Had a buddy in the trade get mad at me when he found out how much I was being paid for the side job and wanted more $.

Had a buddy just like the OP but I let him know how much we needed to get done that day. 

I've been known to hand over a list of tasks, detailed list at that.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

CatD7 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> When I have worked with someone who is "in the zone" it seems that both guys can help bring out the best in eachother's production. Hanging drywall can be like doing a jigsaw puzzle with big pieces and you can feed off eachother's momentum.


I feel ya here, if I work on by myself, I find that I can keep a steady pace, but if there is someone there who can do the work as well, I find I work faster, not necessarily harder. Kinda like we feed on each other's energy. I find it most beneficial when you run into a major issue that takes the wind out of your sails. (A house full of high shoulders, or several hundred high screws, for example:furious. But that's just me.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> You know, I'm part of the age group you're mentioning and I think that we should....
> 
> ....what was I talking about?:whistling2: Ooooo, look at the pretty butterfly!


 


:laughing:




I am 40ish, and I am speaking generally. There are always exceptions. I find that guys older than me have an attention span. They can focus on what they are doing and move efficiently. I've seen some younger guys who run around fast and furious, but don't get as much done as an older guy who works methoidically and efficiently.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's A lot to be said about detail ... Most young tapers miss that.
Tape/block/skim/done...There's more to it than that .. Making the rock work with the framing Is a trick all it's own..Just filling the recess may not work in many homes.. Then some are stuck with the way they were taught .Once a taper has learned the basics and worked those basics a few years ,,He can then explore ...Explore your own method. Each region has a different wall to finish..


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> There's A lot to be said about detail ... Most young tapers miss that.
> Tape/block/skim/done...There's more to it than that .. Making the rock work with the framing Is a trick all it's own..Just filling the recess may not work in many homes.. Then some are stuck with the way they were taught .Once a taper has learned the basics and worked those basics a few years ,,He can then explore ...Explore your own method. Each region has a different wall to finish..


 
Too many young guys think they are smart, it keeps them from thinking , feeling, and seeing a surface. The thing is that that think effort is what is important. Results are what is important. They grew up being rewarded for effort, not results.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> There's A lot to be said about detail ... Most young tapers miss that.
> Tape/block/skim/done...There's more to it than that .. Making the rock work with the framing Is a trick all it's own..Just filling the recess may not work in many homes.. Then some are stuck with the way they were taught .Once a taper has learned the basics and worked those basics a few years ,,He can then explore ...Explore your own method. Each region has a different wall to finish..


I like to go through a house and complete a task before I start another one. Sounds obvious, but I meet guys who coat everything in a room before moving to the next. I find if I mix it up, than I run into problems with mud consistency....I certainly don't want mud that I've been using to spot crews to go on a butt float. Of course, there are exceptions (high work, etc)


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh the hired help dilemma, when will it ever end.:whistling2:
I hired a temp for a day to stomp the lids for texturing. thats all he had to do for the entire day. but I guess texting is more important than earning a paycheck to these kids now. I mean he was trying to use the slapbrush w/ hand and reading his  phone w/ the other. so I told him, that he better turn his  phone off, or I was gonna throw his toy in the next batch of texture mud for a glitter effect in the texture. or give me his time slip and head back to the temp agency. he didnt really know what to think after that. I told the agency the next time they send me someone, they better leave their phones at home or in their car. because Im not the business to pay lazy help.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> Too many young guys think they are smart, it keeps them from thinking , feeling, and seeing a surface. The thing is that that think effort is what is important. Results are what is important. They grew up being rewarded for effort, not results.


The details begin at the tape coat. I tell guys "look at what you're leaving". Is it acceptable for the next coat?
In essence, check your work. Areas like where beads meet the ceiling (and many others) need a coat during taping or during blocking or when you hit screws. Not when you're skimming. I don't like having to load both sides in such areas, It makes for too much touch-up and lower quality.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> The details begin at the tape coat. I tell guys "look at what you're leaving". Is it acceptable for the next coat?
> In essence, check your work. Areas like where beads meet the ceiling (and many others) need a coat during taping or during blocking or when you hit screws. Not when you're skimming. I don't like having to load both sides in such areas, It makes for too much touch-up and lower quality.:yes:


I like to say "every coat is a finish coat":thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> There's A lot to be said about detail ... Most young tapers miss that.
> Tape/block/skim/done...There's more to it than that .. Making the rock work with the framing Is a trick all it's own..Just filling the recess may not work in many homes.. Then some are stuck with the way they were taught .Once a taper has learned the basics and worked those basics a few years ,,He can then explore ...Explore your own method. Each region has a different wall to finish..


Spoken like a TRUE hand finisher,,,,LOL,,,, 

In the end the ONLY thing that matters is HOW IT LOOKS WHEN ITS PAINTED.

I wish folks cared about each coat,,, they don't,,,I wish they cared about the quality of EACH coat,,,they don't.

They ONLY thing they care about is how it looks when its painted.

I know, we were talking about SLACK help,,, lets not get into the "prettiness" of each coat, CAUSE IT DON"T MATTER!!!!!


Soory, I done ranting now!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Spoken like a TRUE hand finisher,,,,LOL,,,,
> 
> In the end the ONLY thing that matters is HOW IT LOOKS WHEN ITS PAINTED.
> 
> ...


But Capt....you know as well as I do that one good coat leads to another. It's not about bragging rights, it's about making your job go smoother, faster, and easier by being clean along the way. And I 100% agree....it's about how it looks when it's painted (and whether you actually made any money getting it there).


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> But Capt....you know as well as I do that one good coat leads to another. It's not about bragging rights, it's about making your job go smoother, faster, and easier by being clean along the way. And I 100% agree....it's about how it looks when it's painted (and whether you actually made any money getting it there).


 Yes, one good coat DOES lead to another. 
Where we get hung up is ...What.... is a good coat. 
A banjo or bazzoka will make a tape coat that will literally throw a hand finisher into a convulsion,,,,, even though it IS a better tape coat than a hand tape coat,,,not NEAR as pretty,,, but WAY BETTER !!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yes, one good coat DOES lead to another.
> Where we get hung up is ...What.... is a good coat.
> A banjo or bazzoka will make a tape coat that will literally throw a hand finisher into a convulsion,,,,, even though it IS a better tape coat than a hand tape coat,,,not NEAR as pretty,,, but WAY BETTER !!!!


I was sitting outside tonight, smoking a cigarette, thinking about how much more money I could make with a bazooka. And a roller and a glazer. And an angle box. :laughing: Oh yeah, and a pump. :lol:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*watching a d wasteing time.*

good god i love this web site. like sitting in a bar 20 year ago, listening to the olders, the youngers and the nows. i dig your ethic- next time you teach- do it at a table,beer or soda. see if you can walk them through how to spot a screw- coat an angle. no attention span is all the evidence you need. my siss call from san diego in 98- say, got you a ticket. ticket for what ? world series (i think it must of been at jack murphys benches) and a plane ticket on s-west dont worry about a thing, cause i know how much you always loved the yankees-3rd game, this will be your first major league game-what better then your team against mine. cant make it, after serious thought. the house has to be finished i promised. long pause- if you expect me to respect that- its not happening. swept in 4. what is most important? shoulda gone to the game. the only big league i ever went to was padres at j m-stadium. quallcom by then. the parking lot b-ques, the pounding of the stadium(like mile high of old) the smell of freshly cut grass, oh man teach the good ones and dont miss out on anything. take care pal.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

harvey randall said:


> good god i love this web site. like sitting in a bar 20 year ago, listening to the olders, the youngers and the nows. i dig your ethic- next time you teach- do it at a table,beer or soda. see if you can walk them through how to spot a screw- coat an angle. no attention span is all the evidence you need. my siss call from san diego in 98- say, got you a ticket. ticket for what ? world series (i think it must of been at jack murphys benches) and a plane ticket on s-west dont worry about a thing, cause i know how much you always loved the yankees-3rd game, this will be your first major league game-what better then your team against mine. cant make it, after serious thought. the house has to be finished i promised. long pause- if you expect me to respect that- its not happening. swept in 4. what is most important? shoulda gone to the game. the only big league i ever went to was padres at j m-stadium. quallcom by then. the parking lot b-ques, the pounding of the stadium(like mile high of old) the smell of freshly cut grass, oh man teach the good ones and dont miss out on anything. take care pal.


 

I went to a ball game when I was a kid. I did not care for it. If that's what you like, fine. I don't like all the handouts sports teams get from governement. It is just subsidizing the rich. I enjoy sitting under a tree doing nothing!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I went to a ball game when I was a kid. I did not care for it. If that's what you like, fine. I don't like all the handouts sports teams get from governement. It is just subsidizing the rich. I enjoy sitting under a tree doing nothing!:thumbsup:


My god man !!!! What office are you running for??


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> My god man !!!! What office are you running for??


 

None. If i was, the first thing I would do is get myself photographed having sex with livestock. After that, any of the skeletons in my closet would be useless to my enemies.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> None. If i was, the first thing I would do is get myself photographed having sex with livestock. After that, any of the skeletons in my closet would be useless to my enemies.


You do that

Go sit under your tree with some sheep, commit your act of sodomy, post your pics on DWT a long with your address . Then we can send someone who will give you a nice new white coat, a ride in a van, and a new padded one room apartment.:yes:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You do that
> 
> Go sit under your tree with some sheep, commit your act of sodomy, post your pics on DWT a long with your address . Then we can send someone who will give you a nice new white coat, a ride in a van, and a new padded one room apartment.:yes:


 
I will not be running for public office, so I won't be having sex with livestock. Your wife and sister can keep their panties on.:thumbsup:


----------

